# Boulevard Image Car Show N Shine



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## devotion71 (Jan 31, 2007)

DEVOTION WILL BE THERE.


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## sixtrae (Mar 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

Thee Stylistics will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Dec 16 2009, 10:49 PM~16006123
> *Thee Stylistics will be there  :thumbsup:
> *



you know how we do...lincoln town car way...lol yep yep its going to be a good one...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

clown confusion will be there


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: sup dan, you know finalchapter will be in da house.


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68ss_@Dec 17 2009, 05:15 PM~16012922
> *:biggrin: sup dan, you know finalchapter will be in da house.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

Thanks to all the Homies out there for all the support.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

TOTHEMATHAFUCKINTOP :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)




----------



## Mr.Deluxe (Nov 26, 2008)

KOOL, NEED MORE CAR SHOWS ,IN SACRA!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Deluxe_@Dec 21 2009, 07:51 PM~16052539
> *KOOL, NEED MORE CAR SHOWS ,IN SACRA!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1Lethallow (Jun 14, 2009)

solanos finest is there


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1Lethallow_@Dec 22 2009, 10:28 AM~16058005
> *solanos finest is there
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

:biggrin: T.T.T


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

Click on Flyer


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

looking forward to it. :biggrin:


----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

Is the car show for Bike also if so I will be there.


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rperez_@Dec 26 2009, 05:26 PM~16095808
> *Is the car show for Bike also if so I will be there.
> *


were having a 1st and 2nd place for bikes were not breakin it down to different catorgorys sorry homie but come out anyway who knows you might take one of them with you, hope to see you there :biggrin:


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Dec 26 2009, 03:31 PM~16095456
> *looking forward to it.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

i see you posted the flier it came out hella small i posted somthing a while back and it came out the same size it looks like tiny pics changed a bit


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco 66_@Dec 26 2009, 09:36 PM~16098396
> *i see you posted the flier it came out hella small i posted somthing a while back and it came out the same size it looks like tiny pics changed a bit
> *


Ya, just click on the flyer to enlarge its something to do with the loader.


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)




----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Dec 26 2009, 10:54 PM~16098589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

Loco66 Thanks for the response I will be there. :thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasYC (Apr 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Dec 26 2009, 09:54 PM~16098589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IMPALAS CC YUBA CITY WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

let me put this on the calender


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GUS FERNANDEZ_@Dec 27 2009, 06:44 PM~16104412
> *IMPALAS CC YUBA CITY WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Dec 27 2009, 06:10 PM~16104718
> *let me put this on the calender
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by singlegate_@Dec 27 2009, 06:23 PM~16104840
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

t.t.t


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

*$50 Vendor Spaces Available Now!! *
Limited Spaces Available.


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Jan 1 2010, 06:09 PM~16155802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Jan 1 2010, 06:09 PM~16155802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)




----------



## ImpalasYC (Apr 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Nor Cal Ridahz will be there


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Jan 6 2010, 11:19 PM~16211459
> *Nor Cal Ridahz will be there
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GUS FERNANDEZ_@Jan 6 2010, 05:31 PM~16206783
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

*Roll Call *  
(Car Clubs) 

Socios 
Devotion 
Thee Stylistics 
Final Chapter
Lo*Lystics
Solonos Finest
Family First
Impalas Yuba City
Escandlow
Fearnone
Norcal Ridahz
:thumbsup:

(Solo Riders)
Exotic Rider
Mr.Deluxe
Rperez
:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)




----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

BLVD KINGS WILL BE THERE


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

Roll Call 
(Car Clubs) 

Socios 
Devotion 
Thee Stylistics 
Final Chapter
Lo*Lystics
Solonos Finest
Family First
Impalas Yuba City
Escandlow
Fearnone
Norcal Ridahz
Blvd Kings
Destination 



(Solo Riders)
Exotic Rider
Rperez 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

ill b in the house fosho! :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ImpalasYC (Apr 18, 2008)

T T T


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

*$50 Vendor Spaces Available Now!!*
Limited Spaces Available


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

cool a show for a decent price


----------



## sixtrae (Mar 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

Q-VO


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

Whats up Gabe? I seen that old lowrider picture on the lowrider website man i almost didn't recognize you. how long ago was that picture? :roflmao:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Jan 13 2010, 09:25 PM~16285297
> *Whats up Gabe? I seen that old lowrider picture on the lowrider website man i almost didn't recognize you. how long ago was that picture? :roflmao:
> *


Dam that was like 8 or nine years ago :biggrin:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

Whats up Loco did u get rid of those 520s?


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Jan 14 2010, 10:21 PM~16296185
> *Whats up Loco did u get rid of those 520s?
> *


YEA I PUT EM ON LAY IT LOW LAST NIGHT SOLD BY 10 THIS MORNING :biggrin:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco 66_@Jan 14 2010, 09:33 PM~16296377
> *YEA I PUT EM ON LAY IT LOW LAST NIGHT SOLD BY 10 THIS MORNING :biggrin:
> *


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

:guns:  :sprint:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

TELL HOMBOY WITH THAT 58 DROP IM READY NOW :wow:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco 66_@Jan 16 2010, 12:04 PM~16309936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


He don't except pesos :biggrin:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Jan 16 2010, 01:18 PM~16310040
> *He don't except pesos :biggrin:
> *


JUST GETTIN READY TO CASH IT IN :biggrin:


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

i will be there :biggrin:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 fleetwood_@Jan 16 2010, 02:45 PM~16310896
> *i will be there :biggrin:
> *


Thanks, we look forward to seeing you there :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

:wave: :wave: WE WILL BE THERE


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTROLLIN916_@Jan 16 2010, 11:18 PM~16314543
> *:wave:  :wave: WE WILL BE THERE
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

*$50 Vendor Spaces Available Now!!*
Limited Spaces Available


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

:run:


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jan 19 2010, 06:42 PM~16344657
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

:wave: TTT


----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

> :wave: :wave: :wave:TTT


----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave:TTT


----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

:wave: TTT


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rperez_@Jan 19 2010, 07:01 PM~16344912
> *:wave:  TTT
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

Roll Call 
(Car Clubs) 

Socios 
Devotion 
Thee Stylistics 
Final Chapter
Lo*Lystics
Solonos Finest
Family First
Impalas Yuba City
Escandlow
Fearnone
Norcal Ridahz
Blvd Kings
Destination
Sangre Latina
Just Rollin






(Solo Riders)
Exotic Rider
Rperez 
Moreno 54
66fleetwood :h5:


----------



## $KRILLA (Feb 5, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Deluxe (Nov 26, 2008)

WHATS UP BRO ADD DESTINATION TO THE LISTA GRACIAS CARNAL.


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Jan 19 2010, 09:43 PM~16347419
> *Roll Call
> (Car Clubs)
> 
> ...


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Jan 20 2010, 02:21 PM~16352868
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

Roll Call 
(Car Clubs) 

Socios 
Devotion 
Thee Stylistics 
Final Chapter
Lo*Lystics
Solonos Finest
Family First
Impalas Yuba City
Escandlow
Fearnone
Norcal Ridahz
Blvd Kings
Sangre Latina
Just Rollin
Destination  
(Solo Riders)
Exotic Rider
Mr.Deluxe
Rperez 
Moreno 54
66fleetwood


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco 66_@Jan 20 2010, 01:55 PM~16353172
> *Roll Call
> (Car Clubs)
> 
> ...


*Video Coverage By
Lowriderscene*


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

*$50 Vendor Spaces Available*
Limited space Available


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Jan 20 2010, 04:19 PM~16354953
> *$50 Vendor Spaces Available
> Limited space Available
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

:ninja:


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

can't wait...................


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 23 2010, 12:30 PM~16385914
> *can't wait...................
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 23 2010, 11:30 AM~16385914
> *can't wait...................
> *


X2


----------



## ImpalasYC (Apr 18, 2008)

T T T :wave:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GUS FERNANDEZ_@Jan 25 2010, 12:23 PM~16404909
> *T T T :wave:
> *


 :wave: whats up homie


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)




----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jan 26 2010, 02:14 PM~16418626
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## ImpalasYC (Apr 18, 2008)

T T T


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)




----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

*Video Coverage*


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Jan 28 2010, 08:06 PM~16445444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

back up homie...


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

HERE WE GO AGAIN TO THE TOP.. :biggrin:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 30 2010, 09:59 PM~16464481
> *HERE WE GO AGAIN TO THE TOP.. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

can't wait...


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Jan 28 2010, 08:11 PM~16445496
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TTT lets get the season started right for nor-cal :biggrin:


----------



## ImpalasYC (Apr 18, 2008)

:wave: T T T


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Feb 3 2010, 09:42 AM~16499257
> *TTT lets get the season started right for nor-cal :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Lets make it go down in Sactown.


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GUS FERNANDEZ_@Feb 3 2010, 05:25 PM~16502764
> *:wave: T T T
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

TTT :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco 66_@Jan 20 2010, 01:55 PM~16353172
> *Roll Call
> (Car Clubs)
> 
> ...


WE WILL BE THERE!


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Feb 6 2010, 12:43 AM~16529361
> *WE WILL BE THERE!
> 
> 
> ...


A HOMIE YOU KNOW HOW TO WORK THIS SHIT , I CANT FIGURE THIS SHIT OUT YET


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

Roll Call 
(Car Clubs) 

Socios 
Devotion 
Thee Stylistics 
Final Chapter
Lo*Lystics
Solonos Finest
Family First
Impalas Yuba City
Escandlow
Fearnone
Norcal Ridahz
Blvd Kings
Destination
Sangre Latina
Just Rollin
Destination
UCE/USO






(Solo Riders)
Exotic Rider
Rperez 
Moreno 54
66fleetwood


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

:0 is there a 90's category?


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Feb 6 2010, 03:48 PM~16533660
> *:0 is there a 90's category?
> *


Yes, We will have 86-90, 91-95 & 96-2000. All categories are 1st & 2nd Place best over all.


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Feb 7 2010, 01:36 PM~16540420
> *Yes, We will have 86-90, 91-95 & 96-2000. All categories are 1st & 2nd Place best over all.
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

keep this mother on top.... :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

IMAGINATIONS IN THE HOUSE THAT DAY....


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IMAGINATIONS64_@Feb 10 2010, 01:25 PM~16572921
> *IMAGINATIONS IN THE HOUSE THAT DAY....
> *


sweet!! looking forward to seeing everyone out there!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

stay on top sac.... :biggrin:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

thanks homie


----------



## ImpalasYC (Apr 18, 2008)

T T T :wave:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GUS FERNANDEZ_@Feb 11 2010, 06:21 PM~16586805
> *T T T  :wave:
> *


 :wave: whats up homie !!! nice of you to drop by :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

Roll Call 
(Car Clubs) 

Socios 
Devotion 
Thee Stylistics 
Final Chapter
Lo*Lystics
Solonos Finest
Family First
Impalas Yuba City
Escandlow
Fearnone
Norcal Ridahz
Blvd Kings
Destination
Sangre Latina
Just Rollin
Destination
UCE/USO
Imaginations


:h5:


(Solo Riders)
Exotic Rider
Rperez 
Moreno 54
66fleetwood


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Dec 16 2009, 09:46 PM~16004712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Stylistics will be there...


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Feb 12 2010, 06:14 PM~16596634
> *Stylistics will be there...
> *


cool homie see you guys there :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

*Roll Call *
(Car Clubs) 

Socios 
Devotion 
Thee Stylistics 
Final Chapter
Lo*Lystics
Solonos Finest
Family First
Impalas Yuba City
Escandlow
Fearnone
Norcal Ridahz 
Blvd Kings
Destination
Sangre Latina
Just Rollin
Destination
UCE/USO
Imaginations 
Stylistics


(Solo Riders)
Exotic Rider
Rperez 
Moreno 54
66Fleetwood
:h5:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

*Video Coverage*


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

:420: :drama:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Feb 12 2010, 10:33 PM~16599070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

get your ass back up on top :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

I HAVE THE NEW IMPALA'S MAGAZINE I HAVE BOTH COVERS IN SACTOWN! 
HIT ME UP SO WE CAN HOOK UP.. uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

TTT x2


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Feb 12 2010, 10:33 PM~16599070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

Lets go to the top :h5:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1940chevy_@Feb 17 2010, 12:10 PM~16640912
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: Nice Ride Homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Feb 17 2010, 09:11 PM~16646134
> *:wave: Nice Ride Homie. :thumbsup:
> *



Orale Gracias, Is this Danny ?


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

:wow: nice to see alot of support out here!!!just to keep everyone informed this show and shine were throwin is comin together like ass cheeks!! :biggrin: plenty of vendors, lots of different typs of food !! good raffel prizes and part of the raffel will be two over night stays at the DOUBLE TREE hotel for those of you who didnt make valentines special enough, heres your chance ,valentines in april :naughty: :naughty: also thanks to the DOUBLE TREE if any one need a room from now till july, rooms are 89.00 bucks with promo code [show&shine] in case any ones from out of town or just want to get away :boink: :boink: DOUBLE TREE on arden way!! HOPE TO SEE EVRYONE THERE!! NEED INFO JUST HIT ME UP!! 271-0715 DEZ :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Feb 12 2010, 10:33 PM~16599070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

hope my car is done in time


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1940chevy_@Feb 17 2010, 08:33 PM~16646613
> *Orale Gracias, Is this Danny ?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by singlegate_@Feb 18 2010, 05:32 PM~16654824
> *hope my car is done in time
> *


What Kind of car are you working on??


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)




----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Feb 18 2010, 07:16 PM~16655140
> *:yes:
> *



Orale Danny How you doing bro this is Hector .........Hope to see you guys out there at you guys show.......
:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1940chevy_@Feb 18 2010, 08:59 PM~16657157
> *Orale Danny How you doing bro this is  Hector .........Hope to see you guys out there at you guys show.......
> :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


Whats up Hector? Thanks bro. I cant wait.. Ill see you there. :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## milhouse91 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Dec 16 2009, 09:46 PM~16004712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NEW FRIENDS C.C. WILL BE THERE ALL WAY FROM TULARE COUNTY :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by milhouse91_@Feb 20 2010, 08:30 AM~16669396
> *NEW FRIENDS C.C. WILL BE THERE ALL WAY FROM TULARE COUNTY  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


nice!!! :thumbsup: lookin forward to seeing you guys out there :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

Roll Call 
(Car Clubs) 

Socios 
Devotion 
Thee Stylistics 
Final Chapter
Lo*Lystics
Solonos Finest
Family First
Impalas Yuba City
Escandlow
Fearnone
Norcal Ridahz 
Blvd Kings
Destination
Sangre Latina
Just Rollin
Destination
UCE/USO
Imaginations 
Stylistics
New Friends C.C


(Solo Riders)
Exotic Rider
Rperez 
Moreno 54
66Fleetwood
1940 Chevy
:biggrin:


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

T T T For BOULEVARD IMAGE :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Mr.Deluxe (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ImpalasYC (Apr 18, 2008)

T T T


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

going 2 be a good show....


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I will try to make it out there how do you get there comming from natomas


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 22 2010, 10:52 PM~16696737
> *I will try to make it out there how do you get there comming from natomas
> *


Get on hwy 50 east and exit 65th ave go south 3/4 mile it will be on your left at the corner of 65th ave and 14th ave. We hope to see you there it will be a cool kick back day for everyone :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: sorry bro i thought you wanted the directions to the meeting monday...oops wrong topic


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ie=UTF8&...2,0.154324&z=13

Exit hwy 50 @ 65th go south to 14th ave. It will be on the corner can't miss it.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

how much is a vendor spot...


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Feb 23 2010, 04:44 PM~16702918
> *how much is a vendor spot...
> *


50 bucks


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Feb 23 2010, 11:55 AM~16699687
> *Get on hwy 50 east and exit 65th ave go south 3/4 mile it will be on your left at the corner of 65th ave and 14th ave. We hope to see you there it will be a cool kick back day for everyone
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 23 2010, 05:33 PM~16703460
> *:thumbsup:
> *



DAm I hope my car is done my then!!!


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Feb 23 2010, 05:40 PM~16703540
> *DAm I hope my car is done my then!!!
> *


  so do i  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

Roll Call 
(Car Clubs) 

Socios 
Devotion 
Thee Stylistics 
Final Chapter
Lo*Lystics
Solonos Finest
Family First
Impalas Yuba City
Escandlow
Fearnone
Norcal Ridahz 
Blvd Kings
Destination
Sangre Latina
Just Rollin
Destination
UCE/USO
Imaginations 
Stylistics
New Friends C.C
INDIVIDUALS
LayMLow


(Solo Riders)
Exotic Rider
Rperez 
Moreno 54
66Fleetwood
1940 Chevy


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

t.t.t


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Another show I need to check out. If my Saturday is free, I'm there


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Feb 25 2010, 09:28 PM~16729271
> *Another show I need to check out.  If my Saturday is free, I'm there
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Sancho209 (Feb 21, 2010)

:wave: 


Chito


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Feb 26 2010, 07:21 PM~16737905
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :wave: TTT


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)




----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Nothing for the 90's category?


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1+Feb 27 2010, 10:26 PM~16747071-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kinda weird category... :biggrin:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Feb 27 2010, 11:33 PM~16747142
> *kinda weird category... :biggrin:
> *


huh!!!were doin the best we can to take care of the homies!!!


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Feb 27 2010, 10:33 PM~16747142
> *kinda weird category... :biggrin:
> *


  Bub its our first event and we just want to get the feel of things and see how it goes and next year we will open more categories. We do appreciate all the support and replies we have been getting. Much love to all. :thumbsup: It will be a Saturday we can all bring out the rides and kick back.


----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Feb 27 2010, 07:24 PM~16744959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Porter looks nice :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

I was gonna show up anyway. Competing is just something I do. Let's have fun get some food and kick back


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Feb 28 2010, 09:19 AM~16749357
> * Bub its our first event and we just want to get the feel of things and see how it goes and next year we will open more categories. We do appreciate all the support and replies we have been getting. Much love to all. :thumbsup: It will be a Saturday we can all bring out the rides and kick back.
> *


 :thumbsup: MEANT NO DISRESPECT!



> Yes, We will have 86-90, 91-95 & 96-2000.
> 
> 
> JUST SEEMS EASIER 2ME TO DO 80'S/90'S AND 2000'S :dunno:
> ...


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

Yes, We will have 86-90, 91-95 & 96-2000.
JUST SEEMS EASIER 2ME TO DO 80'S/90'S AND 2000'S :dunno: 


IMA BE THERE :thumbsup:

Yes, I think you might be right we will look into this for next year!! :thumbsup: Thanks for the support homie. Peace!


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Mar 2 2010, 10:10 AM~16771256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

:420: :420: :drama: :naughty:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 3 2010, 12:29 PM~16785244
> *TTT
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 4 2010, 07:27 AM~16793712
> *:wave:
> *


Hey you!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 4 2010, 09:27 AM~16795015
> *Hey you!
> *




hello pretty :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)




----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

nice to see alot of support out here!!!just to keep everyone informed this show and shine were throwin is comin together like ass cheeks!! :biggrin: plenty of vendors, lots of different typs of food !! good raffel prizes and part of the raffel will be two over night stays at the DOUBLE TREE hotel for those of you who didnt make valentines special enough, heres your chance ,valentines in april   also thanks to the DOUBLE TREE if any one need a room from now till july, rooms are 89.00 bucks with promo code [show&shine] in case any ones from out of town or just want to get away :wow: :wow:  DOUBLE TREE on arden way!! HOPE TO SEE EVRYONE THERE!! NEED INFO JUST HIT ME UP!! 271-0715 DEZ :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Mar 4 2010, 08:26 PM~16800135
> *hello pretty  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Hello Manuel!


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)




----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

Roll Call 
(Car Clubs) 

Socios 
Devotion 
Thee Stylistics 
Final Chapter
Lo*Lystics
Solonos Finest
Family First
Impalas Yuba City
Escandlow
Fearnone
Norcal Ridahz 
Blvd Kings
Destination
Sangre Latina
Just Rollin
Destination
UCE/USO
Imaginations 
Stylistics
New Friends C.C
INDIVIDUALS
LayMLow


(Solo Riders)
Exotic Rider
Rperez 
Moreno 54
66Fleetwood
1940 Chevy
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Mar 4 2010, 07:26 PM~16800135
> *hello pretty  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whats up big guy?? :naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

ttt


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

REALLY NICE PLACE HOPE YOU GUYS CAN MAKE IT


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Mar 5 2010, 11:59 AM~16805822
> *Whats up big guy?? :naughty: :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

*Sacramento Location.
*
*2001 Point West Way
Sacramento, CA 95815-4702
(916) 929-8855*
*Off Capital City Freeway and Arden Way*

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Mar 5 2010, 09:03 PM~16810228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Nice I will try to make it. :thumbsup: *


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Mar 6 2010, 05:43 PM~16815024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)




----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

Going to the top..... :boink: TTT


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

WHATS UP MR.BLVD I HEARD SOME OF THE HOMIES WENT DOWN TO SAMPLE THE TACO MAN WHOS GONNA BE THROWIN DOWN THE TACOS AT THE SHOW, DID HE PASS ? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

dam those tocos were so good i am still driving by his house to see if he's got more.  He sold 1200 tacos in 5 hrs.
Rommel sat there for at least 4hrs eating. :wow:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

:wow: :wow: DAM HOMIE GOT HELLA CLIANTAL 1200 TACOS IN 5 HOURS :420: :420: YOU GUYS MUST OF BEEN HUNGRY :biggrin: :biggrin: MUST BE SOME BOMB TACOS, WISH I WOULD OF GONE OVER THERE!!!!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rperez_@Mar 9 2010, 08:35 PM~16844506
> *Going to the top..... :boink: TTT
> *


WoW :wow:


----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 11 2010, 09:30 AM~16859411
> *WoW  :wow:
> *


Ill see you there Ruthie. :thumbsup:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rperez_@Mar 11 2010, 10:16 PM~16866029
> *Ill see you there Ruthie. :thumbsup:
> *


ill see you both there :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

*Sacramento Location.
*
*2001 Point West Way
Sacramento, CA 95815-4702
(916) 929-8855*
*Off Capital City Freeway and Arden Way*


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 11 2010, 08:30 AM~16859411
> *WoW  :wow:
> *


RUTHIE ALWAYS LOOK'N GOOD :wow: :nicoderm: :biggrin:


*T
T
T*


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

TTT


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

New flyer for the show...
Front








Back


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 13 2010, 09:29 PM~16884209
> *New flyer for the show...
> Front
> 
> ...


 :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)




----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 13 2010, 10:29 PM~16884209
> *New flyer for the show...
> Front
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: looks good


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

Roll Call 
(Car Clubs) 

Socios 
Devotion 
Thee Stylistics 
Final Chapter
Lo*Lystics
Solonos Finest
Family First
Impalas Yuba City
Escandlow
Fearnone
Norcal Ridahz 
Blvd Kings
Destination
Sangre Latina
Just Rollin
Destination
UCE/USO
Imaginations 
Stylistics
New Friends C.C
INDIVIDUALS
Lay M Low
Compadres

Exotic Rider
Rperez 
Moreno 54
66Fleetwood
1940 Chevy
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Gena & Daniella Pena and Linda & Ignacio Moreno would like to invite all car club members who participated in JOE PENA's Memorial Ride to a "Thank You" BBQ on March 21st at 2 pm @ LANDPARK. All food will be provided. Please bring your own drinks. 

If any questions contact Gena 916 799-4250

Joe will always be in our hearts and will never be forgetten. :biggrin:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT for the homies from Boulevard Image..


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

*StreetLow Magazine will be in the house!*


----------



## Special Brew (Oct 11, 2009)

What up Boulevard Image??? 

Good to hear from you today D. I was home-sick then a muggg. I finally got the whip transported over here last week. Hate to say that it might have to sit in the garage the next three years. I need to find some road-doggs over here.

Anybody reading this that is in Eastern Washington, hit me up!!!























That new flyer is on point. Make sure you call my house and put them to work on the 24th.


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Special Brew_@Mar 17 2010, 10:08 PM~16923408
> *What up Boulevard Image???
> 
> Good to hear from you today D. I was home-sick then a muggg. I finally got the whip transported over here last week. Hate to say that it might have to sit in the garage the next three years. I need to find some road-doggs over here.
> ...


HELL YEA YOU TO HOMIE ,NICE PICS BRO LOOKS COLD AS HELL BY THE WAY THAT LITTLE RED CAR LOOKS KEEP UP UPDATED ON THE PICS ,ALL THE SHOWS YOU HIT UP OVER THERE . :thumbsup: LOOKS LIKE YOUR ALL MOVED IN NOW. NICE!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> What up Boulevard Image???
> 
> 
> Its alright homie maybe you will here for our next one. This is the the place to find shows in Washington. You are representing Hard no matter where you are. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: To the Marines.


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Mar 17 2010, 08:54 AM~16916078
> *TTT for the homies from Boulevard Image..
> *


  Thanks Homie It looks like another great year of shows and events. :biggrin:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

*Everybody come hungry we will have a variety of food vendors from Hamburgers, Pork Chicana, BBQ pork, Hot dogs. and some good ass Asada and Pork Tacos cooking fresh right in front of you with Mexican style salsa, Corn on the stick,Fresh Fruit and much more. I hope to see everybody there.*


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Mar 18 2010, 04:21 PM~16930161
> *Everybody come hungry we will have a variety of food vendors from Hamburgers, Pork Chicana, BBQ pork, Hot dogs. and some good ass Asada and Pork Tacos cooking fresh right in front of you with Mexican style salsa, Corn on the stick,Fresh Fruit and much more. I hope to see everybody there.
> *


ohhhh yeeeea!!!!! ima be there.. :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

:nicoderm: TTT :thumbsup: Ready


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

:sprint: I am ready. :thumbsup:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rperez_@Mar 23 2010, 05:12 PM~16977393
> *:sprint:  I am ready.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: me too


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

:thumbsup: :drama:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

CANT WAIT DANNY hno: hno:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Mar 25 2010, 02:20 PM~17000001
> *CANT WAIT DANNY hno:  hno:
> *


 :yes: I hope we get some good weather.


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Mar 25 2010, 07:55 PM~17002753
> *:yes: I hope we get some good weather.
> *


x2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

Whats up BIG GOOSE ? Hows that Impala coming along? :cheesy:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

:naughty: :boink: :naughty: :boink:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

*Roll Call </span>
(Car Clubs) 

Socios 
Devotion 
Thee Stylistics 
Final Chapter
Lo*Lystics
Solonos Finest
Family First
Impalas Yuba City
Escandlow
Fearnone
Norcal Ridahz 
Blvd Kings
Destination
Sangre Latina
Just Rollin
Destination
UCE/USO
Imaginations 
Stylistics
New Friends C.C
INDIVIDUALS
Lay M Low
Compadres

Exotic Rider
Rperez 
Moreno 54
66Fleetwood
1940 Chevy*


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

TTT :uh:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

:run:


----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

TTT :sprint:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rperez_@Mar 30 2010, 03:25 PM~17046883
> *TTT :sprint:
> *


:around: :biggrin:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Mar 30 2010, 03:47 PM~17046601
> *:run:
> *


 :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Mar 28 2010, 08:55 PM~17028305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
:sprint:*


----------



## Just 4 Fun (Feb 12, 2010)

TTT BOULEVARD


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Just 4 Fun_@Apr 2 2010, 03:23 PM~17078577
> *TTT BOULEVARD
> *


thanks homie!!


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

Where you been Loco?


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Apr 2 2010, 09:29 PM~17081882
> *Where you been Loco?
> *


on the grind  by the time i get home im to worn out to turn the computer on


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE!</span>


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Apr 4 2010, 10:25 AM~17092535
> *HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE!</span>
> *


danny,you guys gonna have a hop? or jus have a street/exhibition hop


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Apr 4 2010, 10:25 AM~17092535
> *HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE!</span>
> *


X2 :wave:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 4 2010, 11:45 AM~17093212
> *danny,you guys gonna have a hop? or jus have a street/exhibition hop
> *


 No we dont have any hop planned. But if you feel like hopping Hop :biggrin: We will see if we have room.


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Apr 4 2010, 04:54 PM~17095081
> *No we dont have any hop planned. But if you feel like hopping Hop :biggrin: We will see if we have room.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: not me :ugh: 

but theres some out there!


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 4 2010, 03:17 PM~17094456
> *X2  :wave:
> *


Whats up Exotic?


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 4 2010, 04:55 PM~17095096
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:    not me :ugh:
> 
> but theres some out there!
> *


Yes im not tripping we will try to fit in in if we have room.


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 4 2010, 05:55 PM~17095096
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:    not me :ugh:
> 
> but theres some out there!
> *


 :thumbsup: HELL YEA HOPE TO SEE SOME OF YOU GUYS HITTIN SWITCHES!!HOPFULLY NEXT YEAR WE COULD DO SOME SORT OF AWARDS FOR IT, IM SURE WELL HAVE A SECTION WERE NO CARS WILL BE FOR WHO EVER WANTS TO GET DOWN


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Dec 16 2009, 09:46 PM~16004712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

TO THE TOP..... :yessad:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Apr 4 2010, 09:21 PM~17097669
> *ttt
> *


  Lowrider Scene Videos


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)




----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

a couple weeks away  now we just need the sun to stay out :x:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco 66_@Apr 6 2010, 02:53 PM~17114978
> *a couple weeks away   now we just need the sun to stay out  :x:
> *


  hno: :thumbsup:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

:biggrin: back up on top


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
TTT


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

*14 Days Till Show Time* :biggrin:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Apr 10 2010, 11:58 AM~17152666
> *14 Days Till Show Time :biggrin:
> *


 :rimshot: :drama:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

CANT WAT!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasYC (Apr 18, 2008)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

*Who is going to get the most member trophy?????*  :biggrin:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GUS FERNANDEZ_@Apr 12 2010, 06:39 PM~17172792
> *T T T :thumbsup:
> *


whats up gus!!! hope to see you vatos out here :biggrin:


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SixDeuce_@Apr 14 2010, 09:34 AM~17190117
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Apr 13 2010, 06:33 PM~17184208
> *Who is going to get the most member trophy?????   :biggrin:
> *


IM THINK'N FAMILY FIRST, THATS MY GEUSS  


T
T
T
ALMOST THAT TIME... :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

we cruising after this one?? :cheesy:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 fleetwood_@Apr 14 2010, 09:24 PM~17198201
> *we cruising after this one?? :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: That sounds like a good idea!


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

T T T


----------



## 69Impalajuice (Jan 22, 2009)

10-Day Forecast for Sacramento, CA (95828)
NEW: Larger Radar Maps & No Ads


High /
Low (°F)	Precip. % 

Today
Apr 15 
Partly Cloudy	70°/47°	10 %	
Fri 
Apr 16 
Partly Cloudy	71°/47°	20 %	
Sat 
Apr 17 
Partly Cloudy	74°/50°	0 %	
Sun 
Apr 18 
Partly Cloudy	76°/52°	20 %	
Mon 
Apr 19 
Showers	68°/50°	40 %	
Tue 
Apr 20 
Rain	57°/46°	70 %	
Wed 
Apr 21 
Few Showers	63°/48°	30 %	
Thu 
Apr 22 
Mostly Sunny	70°/48°	10 %	
Fri 
Apr 23 
Partly Cloudy	72°/50°	10 %	
Sat 
Apr 24 
Mostly Sunny	71°/50°	10 %	
Last Updated Apr 15 08:21 a.m. PT


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

We will see you out there homies. I caught Romel at my sons school yesterday.. wish your club the best with your show.


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 15 2010, 08:33 AM~17200855
> *We will see you out there homies.  I caught Romel at my sons school yesterday.. wish your club the best with your show.
> *


Thanks Homie for all the support!!


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69Impalajuice_@Apr 15 2010, 08:27 AM~17200800
> *10-Day Forecast for Sacramento, CA (95828)
> NEW: Larger Radar Maps & No Ads
> 
> ...


 :x: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 14 2010, 09:06 PM~17197987
> *IM THINK'N FAMILY FIRST, THATS MY GEUSS
> T
> T
> ...


 :thumbsup: :x: THANKS BUB :biggrin:


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Apr 14 2010, 09:40 PM~17197662
> *:wave:
> *


What's happenin..................shows just around the corner, startin off the season :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SixDeuce_@Apr 15 2010, 03:11 PM~17204564
> *What's happenin..................shows just around the corner, startin off the season :thumbsup:
> *


Yes i cant wait. Lets do this! :biggrin: 

Thanks for your support homie  .


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

thats what i wanna see 



: </span> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



:wave:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

seems like its taking 4ever can't wait its going to be a good show...


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Apr 15 2010, 07:12 PM~17207095
> *seems like its taking 4ever can't wait its going to be a good show...
> *


Thanks Manuel, we hope so.


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Apcr 15 2010, 08:12 PM~17207095
> *seems like its taking 4ever can't wait its going to be a good show...
> *


 :biggrin: i thought i was the only one feeling that way :biggrin: yea i agree it will be a coo ass show bomb food ,sunny day, coo vendors ,oldies slammin, all the homies chillin,fat raffel , thats what im talkin about...


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco 66_@Apr 15 2010, 07:29 PM~17207282
> * :biggrin: i thought i was the only one feeling that way :biggrin: yea i agree it will be a coo ass show bomb food ,sunny day, coo vendors ,oldies slammin, all the homies chillin,fat raffel , thats what im talkin about...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Apr 15 2010, 04:17 PM~17204621
> *Yes i cant wait. Lets do this! :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks for your support homie  .
> *


----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

TTT 7 MORE DAYS :thumbsup: :yessad:


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

see you all there!


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Apr 17 2010, 10:07 AM~17221225
> *see you all there!
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

Sacramento, CA 
*Sat*
Apr 24
Mostly Sunny
76°
49°
10%

*76°F*

:biggrin:


----------



## Just 4 Fun (Feb 12, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

TTT
SEE BLVD IMAGE NEXT WEEKND THEN GONNA SEE THE BLVD AFTER :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

see u all Saturday


----------



## Mr.Deluxe (Nov 26, 2008)

CAR SHOW SHOULD BE NICE,CANT WAIT 2 SI ALL THEM CHEVYS, TOGETHER , MY,STILL,AT,PAINT,SHOP,WONT,B,READY,BUT,BRINGING,MY,DAUGHTERS,LO,RYDER,BICYCLE,,,ALRATO,VATO


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Deluxe_@Apr 19 2010, 05:50 AM~17234777
> * CAR SHOW SHOULD BE NICE,CANT WAIT  2  SI ALL THEM  CHEVYS, TOGETHER ,  MY,STILL,AT,PAINT,SHOP,WONT,B,READY,BUT,BRINGING,MY,DAUGHTERS,LO,RYDER,BICYCLE,,,ALRATO,VATO
> *


  coo homie hope to see you there!!!!! :biggrin: i see your big on puncuation marks :biggrin:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 18 2010, 10:05 PM~17233798
> *TTT
> SEE BLVD IMAGE NEXT WEEKND THEN GONNA SEE THE BLVD AFTER  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 18 2010, 11:12 PM~17234137
> *see u all Saturday
> *


Nice Bike! Thanks for the support. We will see you this weekend.


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:h5:


----------



## xtremedyme (Jul 17, 2008)

Kapital Kreations car and truck club will be there should have 12 or so vehicles. Cya all there.

www.kapitalkreations.com

Josh A
Club President


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xtremedyme_@Apr 19 2010, 08:39 PM~17243497
> *Kapital Kreations car and truck club will be there should have 12 or so vehicles.  Cya all there.
> 
> www.kapitalkreations.com
> ...


 :thumbsup: Thanks Kapital Kreations :biggrin:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

:nicoderm: TTT


----------



## 69Impalajuice (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

3 days and a wake up :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

HAPPY HOLIDAYS! :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 20 2010, 03:29 PM~17250739
> *HAPPY HOLIDAYS!  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


 :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 20 2010, 04:29 PM~17250739
> *HAPPY HOLIDAYS!  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

T T T
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

:wave: MAN!! I WISH CAN GO TO THIS SHOW :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

keep on top/.......please. :biggrin:


----------



## 69Impalajuice (Jan 22, 2009)

Rain Go Away.......


----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Apr 21 2010, 03:06 PM~17261388
> *keep on top/.......please. :biggrin:
> *


Manuel See you Saturday. :h5:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

RPerez we will see you soon.


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt

clown confusion will be there


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 69Impalajuice_@Apr 21 2010, 03:59 PM~17261844
> *Rain Go Away.......
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 22 2010, 07:06 AM~17269212
> *ttt
> 
> clown confusion will be there
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## xtremedyme (Jul 17, 2008)

Mr Boulevard I will have to leave by 4pm that day if I park with the club will I be able to exit somehow I have a little league game to coach...thanks


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

Yes i don't think it will be a problem. If we start to block you in just let us know and we will try to work with you. we are going to try to hand out trophies around 4 or 430. What club are you with?
Thanks for your support.


----------



## xtremedyme (Jul 17, 2008)

Kapital Kreations bro....right now we had 12 cars but may only have like 5 either way some of us will be there.... I will try and stay off or clear so I can roll out around 3:45 or 4 my club will still be there


----------



## ImpalasYC (Apr 18, 2008)

T T T :wave:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

how do you get there from natomas


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 23 2010, 12:39 PM~17281567
> *how do you get there from natomas
> *


50 east exit 65th expressway make a right on 65th go down a few blocks to 14th ave. Your there it's on the left. If you pass 14th ave. you went to far.


----------



## 69Impalajuice (Jan 22, 2009)

ONE MORE DAY................


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 69Impalajuice_@Apr 23 2010, 01:02 PM~17281724
> *ONE MORE DAY................
> *


 :yes: you know it bout to pull out the ride and clean her up :run:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 23 2010, 01:54 PM~17281683
> *50 east  exit 65th expressway make a right on 65th go down a few blocks to 14th ave. Your there it's on the left. If you pass 14th ave. you went to far.
> *


ok thanks bro


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 22 2010, 08:06 AM~17269212
> *ttt
> 
> clown confusion will be there
> ...


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 23 2010, 05:57 PM~17284120
> *
> *


R U COMING UP? :wow:


----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

Is there any cateaories for car models? :nicoderm:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

hno: tomorrow!!!!  hope you guys get a good turnout, see every1 in the morning!


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

GOT A ?? 4 EVERY1 GOING, ANY1 SETT'N UP DISPLAY, MIRROWS OR ANYTHING ? I DONT WANA.. A DONT THINK IM GONNA BUT IF OTHERS ARE I MIGHT THROW SOME MIRROWS DOWN :uh: :uh: TO MUCH WORK HAHA


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

hno: hno:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SixDeuce_@Apr 23 2010, 09:44 PM~17285874
> *hno: hno:
> *


 :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916+Apr 23 2010, 06:19 PM~17284676-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

THANKS GUYS.. GOOD SHOW! uffin: uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 23 2010, 06:25 PM~17284297
> *R U COMING UP? :wow:
> *




sorry could not make it :angry:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

good show took home best of show bike


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Good show Blvd Image :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 24 2010, 06:10 PM~17290882
> *good show took home best of show bike
> *



congrats Mikey


----------



## Mr.Deluxe (Nov 26, 2008)

NICE SHOW BRO .CON GRADS. 2 ALL WINNERS.


----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Deluxe_@Apr 24 2010, 06:39 PM~17291026
> * NICE    SHOW    BRO .CON GRADS. 2  ALL  WINNERS.
> *


There needs to be better Judges next time? :thumbsdown:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

NICE SHOW. NICE RIDES, FOOD WAS OF THE HOOK!!!!


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rperez_@Apr 24 2010, 08:47 PM~17291756
> *There needs to be better Judges next time? :thumbsdown:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: i thought it was all good


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco 66_@Apr 24 2010, 09:13 PM~17292341
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: i thought it was all good
> *


me2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

ME AND THE FAMILY HAD FUN,GOOD JOB BLVD!!!! WE'LL BE BAK IF YOU GUYS THROW IT AGAIN!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Nice show Blvd


----------



## CadillacKidd (Feb 11, 2006)

wer da pics at!!!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Good show!!!!


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadillacKidd_@Apr 24 2010, 10:04 PM~17292814
> *wer da pics at!!!
> *


THE HOMIE EXOTIC HAS SOME! BUT 4 NOW HERE'S ONE HE TOOK WHEN WE WAS DIPP'N AFTER THE SHOW...


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Apr 24 2010, 11:06 PM~17292836
> *Good show!!!!
> *


wish i seen you :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Deluxe (Nov 26, 2008)

THATS A CLEAN ASS PICTURE OF BUBS MONTE AN THAT BACKROUND,TIGHT ,,,, ANY MORE PHOTOS


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

YOU KNOW IT!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

THAT'S ALL FOLKS.
NICE ASS SHOW.
:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

THANK YOU to all the clubs and solo rider and volunteers who come out to give our club support and make it a great day. It could not be done without all of you. THANK YOU. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Apr 24 2010, 11:06 PM~17292836
> *Good show!!!!
> *


I DIDN'T GET A PIC OF U!  :dunno: 
MAYBE NEXT TIME.....


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice pictures.


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 25 2010, 10:31 AM~17295684
> *I DIDN'T GET A PIC OF U!   :dunno:
> MAYBE NEXT TIME.....
> *


 BECAUSE SHE SEEN YOU CARL AND RAN THE OTHER WAY AND LEFT, DAM FOOL YOU RUINED IT 4 THE REST OF US.... HAHA JK :biggrin: :roflmao: 
1 LUV


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 25 2010, 12:35 PM~17295984
> *BECAUSE SHE SEEN YOU CARL AND RAN THE OTHER WAY AND LEFT, DAM FOOL YOU RUINED IT 4 THE REST OF US.... HAHA JK  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> 1 LUV
> *


YOU'LL BE CONTACTED BY MY LAWYER! :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

SOME FAMILY FIRST RIDES :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

great pics thx 4 sharing


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

TIGHT CARS :biggrin: :biggrin: NICE PICS


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Apr 25 2010, 01:21 PM~17296213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics homie!! :thumbsup:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

BLVD IMAGE PUT TOGETHER A GOOD SHOW!! STARTED THE YEAR OFF RITE!!!!!


----------



## sixtrae (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanx to all the clubs and solo riders "rides, motorcycles, and bikes" for your support at our first show :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Apr 25 2010, 09:26 PM~17300981
> *BLVD IMAGE PUT TOGETHER A GOOD SHOW!!    STARTED THE YEAR OFF RITE!!!!!
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 25 2010, 11:31 AM~17295684
> *I DIDN'T GET A PIC OF U!   :dunno:
> MAYBE NEXT TIME.....
> *


I didn’t get to see you this time. Maybe, you were hiding from me? :around:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 25 2010, 12:35 PM~17295984
> *BECAUSE SHE SEEN YOU CARL AND RAN THE OTHER WAY AND LEFT, DAM FOOL YOU RUINED IT 4 THE REST OF US.... HAHA JK  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> 1 LUV
> *


I thought I seen you, Bub but I wasn’t sure if it was you and I didn’t want to walk up to you and feel stupid if wasn’t. :nono: :ugh: :uh:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Apr 26 2010, 07:31 AM~17304284
> *I thought I seen you, Bub but I wasn’t sure if it was you and I didn’t want to walk up to you and feel stupid if wasn’t.  :nono:  :ugh:  :uh:
> *


SHHOOOOOOT....... GIRL YOU CAN COME SAY HI ANYTIME!  

You had carl all upset!! He kept saying ''RUTHIE'' suppose to be here.. i was like she is i seen her,and then he took off walk'n cause he thought he seen you. :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 26 2010, 10:07 AM~17305144
> *SHHOOOOOOT....... GIRL YOU CAN COME SAY HI ANYTIME!
> 
> You had carl all upset!! He kept saying ''RUTHIE'' suppose to be here.. i was like she is i seen her,and then he took off walk'n cause he thought he seen you.  :biggrin:
> *


I walked around and said my hello's but I didnt see him. That sucks. I was a really good show and turn out to start the summer!


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

Blvd Image Show n Shine Pictures
Click on link

*See pictures of the Event and Winners here. *


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

ruthie came and said hi to me....ha ha.... :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Apr 26 2010, 03:16 PM~17308955
> *ruthie came and said hi to me....ha ha.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 ooooohhhhh!!!!! manuel got ur girl carl... haha jk :biggrin:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Apr 26 2010, 09:49 AM~17305596
> *I walked around and said my hello's but I didnt see him. That sucks. I was a really good show and turn out to start the summer!
> *


Thanks for the support Ruthie. :biggrin:



Blvd Image Show n Shine Pictures
Click Link

*See pictures of Event and Winners here.*


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Apr 25 2010, 08:26 PM~17300981
> *BLVD IMAGE PUT TOGETHER A GOOD SHOW!!    STARTED THE YEAR OFF RITE!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Sounds like the show was cracking. Had 2 work at the last minute. 
congrats on a good first show
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G-DOGS 62_@Apr 26 2010, 06:48 PM~17311333
> *Sounds like the show was cracking. Had 2 work at the last minute.
> congrats on a good first show
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks. I got more pics posting tomorrow. 

Blvd Image Show n Shine Pictures
*Click link*


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 26 2010, 03:19 PM~17308977
> *:0  :0  :0 ooooohhhhh!!!!! manuel got ur girl carl... haha jk  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: he wasn't looking.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-DOGS 62_@Apr 26 2010, 06:48 PM~17311333
> *Sounds like the show was cracking. Had 2 work at the last minute.
> congrats on a good first show
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



family first homie then car shows...


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

looks like a great show... congratulations on a good show..... :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 25 2010, 09:33 AM~17294949
> *YOU KNOW IT!
> 
> 
> ...



very nice photography. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
great angles and verrrrrrrrrrry nice cars. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
lovin the scene! :yes:

good show..

-from Boom...de DALLAS... :h5: :wave:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Apr 27 2010, 10:08 AM~17317577
> *
> 
> 
> ...



beutiful


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 27 2010, 09:13 AM~17317621
> *beutiful
> *


 Thanks El Raider.





Blvd Image Show n Shine Pictures
*Click Link*


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

looks like a good turn out. Sorry I missed it


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mabeg_@Apr 26 2010, 10:08 PM~17314128
> *looks like a great show... congratulations on a good show.....  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Apr 26 2010, 06:54 PM~17310567
> *Thanks for the support Ruthie. :biggrin:
> Blvd Image Show n Shine Pictures
> Click Link
> ...


Thank you for the invite.


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

good show. had a good time :thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)




----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)




----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

GOOD SHOW BLVD IMAGE! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: DEVOTION HAD A GOOD TIME :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG GOOSE_@Apr 28 2010, 10:10 PM~17337840
> *GOOD SHOW BLVD IMAGE!   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: DEVOTION HAD A GOOD TIME :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Big Goose 





BLVD IMAGE Show n Shine Pictures
*Click Link*


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

BETTER LATE THAN NEVER! :biggrin:


----------



## LS_MONTE_87 (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Apr 25 2010, 01:21 PM~17296213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like it was a good show


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)




----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------

